# qemu KVM USB Device hinzufügen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

kann bzw. wie kann ich im laufenden Betrieb einer VM mit Windows XP unter Qemu/KVM ein USB Device wie z.B. einen USB Stick, Diskettenlaufwerk unterschieben?

G. R.

----------

## Evildad

Benutzt Du den virt-manager? Da geht das über das normale Menü...

----------

## Tinitus

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Benutzt Du den virt-manager? Da geht das über das normale Menü...

 

Ja ich benutze den virt-manager. Aber der will dann die VM immer neu gestartet haben...

Das hätte ich gerne vermieden.

Benutze z.Z. den Zugriff per "samba" um auf einen USB Stick dann auf dem Host zuzugreifen.

Das sollte doch auch direkt möglich sein, oder?

G. R.

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

STRG+ALT+2

```

usb_add host:vendor_id:product_id

```

saludos

andreas

----------

